# Help with research



## John Arton (Aug 17, 2009)

Can anyone help me here. 
During WW2 my father (Capt H.H. Arton) joined HM Rescue tugs and was Master on the H.M.T Salvonia, Prudent and St. Olaves.
After the war he joined Overseas Towing and Salvage as Master of the Empire Mary (renamed Marinia). He then went on to work for Watts Watt delivering the new tug Hercules to Bland and Co. of Gibralter, who he worked for from 1950 to 1952 when we lived in Gib.
During this period Iknow he was involved in the salvaging of the following vessels;
Rumba, Julia C, Heathmore, Newberry Victory, Jankiki, Cleophia Ioanna, Ciudad de Alicante, Frosti, Paris City, Soro, Ally, Misox.
Does anyone know how I can find out,
1. What vessels he salvaged and the details of work/towage carried out when working for;
HM Rescue tugs
Overseas Towing and Slavage
Bland and Co.

rgds
Capt John Arton


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi John
Most of the records you need re H M Rescue tugs during WW2 are kept at Kew in London,you can write or e mail them,they also have a web site.
There are a few members on this site who worked for O.T.S.
Bland and company I really do not know.
Good Luck 
Nev


----------



## tug (May 26, 2007)

I think there was a small book about Bland and Co published by the World Ship Society a while ago and i think copies are still available from them.


----------



## james killen (Sep 22, 2009)

There is a ex-Rescue tug association.
As far as I know they hold an annual reunion 
thing in Blackpool.
There would probably be a few in their
ranks who would still remember your father.
Sorry I do not have their address.

Maybe you could find it on the internet somewhere.

One member is G. Flett
of 3 Netherton Terrace
Findochty, Banff, Scotland.

He would probably be able to help, if
you were to drop him a line.

Good luck.

Capt. J.R. Killen
ex-OTS, ex-Smit Internationale.


----------



## John Arton (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I know a few years ago the Rescue Tugs did have their own web site but it seems to have disappeared (or closed down). I have tried the National Archives at Kew online but with no success so far, will keep searching them.
For records from Bland and Co. I did think of Lloyds of London but Lloyds list does not have adigital archive.
Anyway thanks for the help so far and will continue with my efforts
rgds
Capt. John Arton


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I think that the following site may help in answering some of your questions (?)

http://www.thamestugs.co.uk/index.php

Jim


----------

